# Glassfish 4 : Client Anzahl restriktieren



## Yamanuchi (20. Jan 2014)

Verwendet wird Glassfish Version 4 "load balanced" über Apache mod_jk.
Es laufen multiple Server Instanzen auf einem DAS parallel.

Zur eigentlichen Frage..
Ist es möglich die Client-Anzahl auf den Server Instanzen zu beschränken (Naives Beispiel -> 10 Clients pro Instanz)?
Folglich soll der mod_jk load balancer bei erreichen dieses Grenzwerts (10) auf den nächsten Server weiterleiten.

Ist es möglich diese Funktionalität mit Standardmitteln (Glassfish bzw. mod_jk) abzubilden?

Gruß Yaman.


----------



## mjustin (22. Jan 2014)

mod_jk unterstützt für Load Balancing die Konfigurationsmöglichkeit "lbfactor", dies ein "relatives" Limit, bei dem jedem Server ein Anteil an der Gesamtlast zugeteilt wird.

Beispiel für eine gleichmäßige Lastverteilung - jeder Worker hat den gleichen Anteil (1):

```
worker.worker1.port=8009
worker.worker1.host=192.168.1.1
worker.worker1.type=ajp13
worker.worker1.lbfactor=1

worker.worker2.port=8009
worker.worker2.host=192.168.1.2
worker.worker2.type=ajp13
worker.worker2.lbfactor=1

worker.worker3.port=8009
worker.worker3.host=192.168.1.3
worker.worker3.type=ajp13
worker.worker3.lbfactor=1
```


http://www.openlogic.com/wazi/bid/188014/Tune-mod_jk-to-Boost-HTTP-Java-Server-Performance

Oder direkt den GlassFish so einstellen, dass er eine bestimmte maximale Anzahl von Verbindungen annimmt.

https://blogs.oracle.com/binublog/entry/glassfish_tuning_http_connection_queue

mod_jk sollte dann beim Erreichen des Limits den Verbindungsabbruch erkennen und den Request an den nächsten Worker senden. Mit sticky Sessions wird das allerdings nicht verträglich sein.


----------



## Yamanuchi (23. Jan 2014)

Worker sind aufgesetzt, lb-factor ist auch eingestellt. Danke trotzdem nochmal für den Hinweis.

Das Glassfish Tuning Tutorial  hatte ich bereits gelesen - jedoch ohne erfolg, werde ich nochmals angehen...

Wieso sollte es Probleme mit "Sticky Sessions" geben? Diese sollte der Load Balancer trotzdem berücksichtigen.

Danke.


----------

